# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  не открывается свойства компьютера и некоторые окна в панели управления

## аматор1

В разделе Помогите ничего зловредного не обнаружили,посоветовали обратится к Вам.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rampant

Возможно слетела консоль управления MMC, вообще то хотелось бы поподробней, что при этом происходит, какие выдаются сообщения.

----------


## аматор1

Нажимаю на свойства "Компьютер" -щелчек,на секунду открывается окно и исчезает.Загрузка продолзается еще секунду,и все.Никаких сообщений нет.Точно также с некоторыми окнами в "Панель управления".

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Нажимаю на свойства "Компьютер" -щелчек,на секунду открывается окно и исчезает.Загрузка продолзается еще секунду,и все.Никаких сообщений нет.Точно также с некоторыми окнами в "Панель управления".


-давайте проверим работает ли служба "Software Licensing Service/Лицензирование программного обеспечения"(SLsvc), если эта служба отключена, в Win Vista очень часто бывает, что приложения, имеющие лицензии да и система в целом работают с ограниченной функциональностью.
-для этого жмем Пуск в _Начать поиск_ набираем *services.msc*, жмём Ввод/Enter, ищем указанную службу, ставим Тип запуска *Авто*, перегружаем компьютер...

----------


## аматор1

Служба включена,работает в режиме авто.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-а что происходит если щёлкнуть по иконке Система та что на Панель управления?

----------


## аматор1

щелчек и все,даже окно не выскакивает.

----------


## аматор1

Я установил русский язык"MUI",может ето изменило что-то в системе,а именно mmc.exe?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-попробуйте откатить систему до изменения MUI...

----------


## аматор1

-да я бы с радостью,но как? На тот момент нет точки восстановления,пробывал сделать -не получается.Mне нужно минимум назад полтора месяца,а последняя точка 7.01.2009.Создаю точку вручную да видать ни так как надо,желаемого результата нет.

----------


## Pili

Попробуйте выставить тип старта служб по умолчанию как здесь 
Пуск - выполнить 


```
regsvr32 /i shell32.dll
```

Попробуйте применить твик реестра 


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoPropertiesMyComputer"=dword:00000000
```

сохраните текст как fix.reg и примените. Можете применить ещё reg файл
Cкачайте Dial-a-fix, поставьте галки в области Registration center (скриншот) и нажмите GO.
Ещё Taskbar Repair Tool Plus!
И ещё см. параметры в пуск-выполнить-gpedit.msc-администраивные шаблоны-панель управления
Выполните Восстановление значений по умолчанию параметров безопасности 
И наконец, если ничего не поможет Как выполнить обновление (переустановку) Microsoft Windows XP - Способ 2.

----------


## аматор1

дело в том,что у меня Виста,dial-a-fix на ней не идет.1 код выполнил,2 код и reg file не знаю как[я в компах новичек].Восстановление значений ...-ввожу код как там написано-пишет "Синтаксис команды:secedit [/configure : /analize : /import....  Говорить о замене системы пока не хотелось бы,еще надеюсь с Вашей помощью вылечить ноутбук.

----------


## Pili

> дело в том,что у меня Виста,


ранее вы об этом в теме не сообщали.



> дело в том,что у меня Виста,


 reg file не знаю как[я в компах новичек][/quote]
скопируйте в блокнот, 


> сохраните текст как fix.reg и примените.


попробуйте переустановить драйвера видеокарты, выполнить проверку системных файлов командой sfc /scannow, восстановить систему, а также переустановить SP1
В безопасном режиме работает? Проверьте ещё состояние служб Windows Vista, поставьте тип старта по умолчанию.

----------


## аматор1

Спасибо за помощь,в безопасном режиме не работает,fix-reg установил-применил,драйвера видеокарты не знаю как переустановить,скачал SP1-буду устанавливать. Не устанавливается-пишет"ошибка.SP1 уже установлено",как переустановить?

----------


## nodc3

помогло следующее: Панель управления => Программы => Просмотр установленных обновлений => надо удалить обновление "Windows Search 4.0"
После этого всё заработало

----------

